# Dethatching height issue!!



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Today I started to dethatch for the first time in 6+ years with a Sun Joe I got on amazon.

I quickly realized it was too small for the job as it was taking forever to do a small portion of my lawn so I rented a dethatcher (power rake) from big box.

Well they instructed me on everything EXCEPT the height adjustment so I did it at the highest possible setting 

Question is - is there any value in renting it again to dethatch at a lower level?

Or just do the rest with the Sun Joe?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

do the rest with the sun joe took me about 4 hours to do 5k of bermuda.


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> do the rest with the sun joe took me about 4 hours to do 5k of bermuda.


Thanks! I noticed the sun Joe seems to "scalp" the lawn with the other blade in (the one with the small tines) 
Is this normal? I also noticed it was impossible to set the height of it, but I could rock it back and forth as I made passes.. Any tips on technique, etc?
:thumbup:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

If you are using the rake (w/tines) you should be using one of the top 3 settings. Middle is set to zero (used for both purposes). #2 at 5mm depth and #1 at 10mm depth. For scarifying use setting 3 to 5.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2019)

rtdad said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > do the rest with the sun joe took me about 4 hours to do 5k of bermuda.
> ...


Push the lever straight down which unlocks it then you can select the height of the wheels


----------

